# Summer mix



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit the river last couple days, and had some fun. Nice to fish in a little more flow, and almost no hang ups. That didn’t last of course, as they dropped it back down the next day. Water temps cooled off to 70* with the nice weather we’ve had, but obviously that’s going to change with yet another heat wave.

As I’ve passed the time between spring and fall, I have been fishing about as simply as you can; sliding sinker, leader, and hook. I’ve used crawlers the entire time, nothing else. The variety of fish landed is across the board; walleye, trout, suckers, carp, sheephead, catfish, smallmouth, largemouth, pike, bluegill and rockbass. They’ve all hit the deck on a crawler.

This weekend, I landed both kinds of bass, a pike, drum, a couple gills, rockbass, and walleye. I’m still waiting for some summer steel to show up in my spot to the north. Until then, I’ll probably just keep drifting crawls, unless it’s hot out. 

View media item 119483View media item 119484View media item 119482View media item 119486View media item 119485View media item 119490View media item 119487View media item 119488View media item 119489


----------



## Kyle Maliszewski (Jan 10, 2018)

Great mixed bag. Thanks for sharing.

-Kyle


----------



## DrMeyer (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice haul


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Getting your “warm water” on I see. Choice! Done more crawler drifting myself this summer than ever with this crappy “wind every weekend” weather. Deff fun way to pass the time!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Getting your “warm water” on I see. Choice! Done more crawler drifting myself this summer than ever with this crappy “wind every weekend” weather. Deff fun way to pass the time!
> View attachment 319663


Probably done now, for awhile. Flows are in the 900s and temp has hit 78* during the day. The eye bite has already faded from what it was, but will really be sparse now.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

When do you think you will get the first king up there Jon? Lake trout are still fairly shallow for this time of year so I don’t think the usual end of July is out of the question. Especially when the cold water isn’t too far from the pier heads...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> When do you think you will get the first king up there Jon? Lake trout are still fairly shallow for this time of year so I don’t think the usual end of July is out of the question. Especially when the cold water isn’t too far from the pier heads...


If you can get out to the north...3 weeks.


----------

